# Guardians of the Galaxy: Marvels Helden - Ein Blick zurück auf Phase 1 und 2



## Matthias Dammes (21. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Guardians of the Galaxy: Marvels Helden - Ein Blick zurück auf Phase 1 und 2* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Guardians of the Galaxy: Marvels Helden - Ein Blick zurück auf Phase 1 und 2


----------



## Reaper1706 (21. August 2014)

Nur ein Wort: EPIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phone (21. August 2014)

Reaper1706 schrieb:


> Nur ein Wort: EPIC!!!!!!!!!




Das waren Vier


----------

